# Buckner signed with the Sixers!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's the link...http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0725/1409865.html 

I don't think that he will be a big impact on the team, but he'll have his moments. $18 million seems like too much money though, they could've signed him for less:yes: .

I think that Monty Williams is also a good sign for the 76ers, they are building a good bench.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Don't you think they have enough guards? They need some "good" big men.....


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Now, I hope they can get Rogers and do a sign-and-trade for Harpring.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

You don't think he will have a BIG IMPACT??? 

I have 18 million reasons he will have a big impact!!!!

Who the hell is this guy anyways?? Can anybody just go into the NBA and play 15 minutes a night off the bench and make $6 million a year...WHAT THE FUNK??? 

Is this one of Iverson's Buddy's?? And did Iverson have his gun to president's head during the negotiations???

Man PHILLY is STUPID!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

now correct me if im wrong but greg buckner played for dallas last year right? about 6-4 athletic defensive minded guard right? limited offense?? ok so if thats him why the hell do the sixers need him??? they have snow at the point mckie at the 1 2 and 3 and salmons to play the 1 2 and 3 as well, none of them are good at offense, philly doest need a guy who can play d but has no offense they need a second scorer. thats 6 million they couldve spent trying to get malik rose!(whjo might not be a scorer but his game would go well with iversons)


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

That is what I am screaming...Why not give Rose or a young kid like Devean George a chance???


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

o i just went to the link and its 6 year deal so only 3 million a year, not bad for buckner, the sixers still need a big man but buckner isnt a bad player for 3 mill per year, he still wouldve fit in better someplace else.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *WHIP_DAWG *
> That is what I am screaming...Why not give Rose or a young kid like Devean George a chance???


Uhhh...because the Lakers already signed Devean George.:yes:


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Phila...*

Philly is not crazy. But first of all. Rose and George have already resgined with there teams. Greg Buckner is a great addition. They traded Speedy Claxton which will allow McKie to come off the bench and play mostly PG. Buckner would play the 2 spot off the bench. He is a big reason why Dallas had success the past year. They put him on the other team's best 2 and 3 and he would lock them down.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

imnot questioning buckner, he is a good player, im just questioning why philly needs him instwead fo an inside player, unless iverson is injured(or suspended) which is likely i know, but buckner can play d but he isnt a great offensive player and that is really what they need.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't think it is the best way to spend for the 76ers. He has some skills and fits a Brown pattern, but he not a lot better than Raja Bell, who he is actually replacing.I think he will be about 5th off the bench, that is all, and hopefully won't hurt you. Their bench was poor in many ways last year, but this signing isn't much of an answer. Harpring would make a superb sub, killer matchup problems for the oppositon with McKie and Salmons coming in together and maybe even Clancy . Thsi guy scares no one.I think they have to solve the starting frontcourt first, then work down the bench.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is a 6'4" sg who played mostly against SF's for Dallas. He has a chance to show what he can do offensively now. I think Philly was looking for a guy with a Kenyon Martin type attitude toward the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

People just to let you know.. SALMONS WILL NOT PLAY QUALITY MINUTES! Out of all the rookies on the roster, the only one that will get quality minutes is Efthimos Rentzias, the rest of the guys will be riding pine, getting scattered minutes here and there.. because that's the way Larry Brown and Billy King like to do it.

Rotation will be stuck at:
Snow, Iverson, Buckner, Coleman, Mutombo

Trust me people when I say that Buckner, will be given the nod at SF, just like Harpring was last year. He's not as good as McKie, but McKie is proven to be more effective coming off the bench and sharing minutes.

So off the bench it'd be in this order:
-McKie
-Williams
-Rentzias
-Jones
-Dalembert (???)

???- Don't know if Larry will trust him with quality minutes, even though with the way things are it's best to let him learn out on the court.

So that's a ten man rotation (maybe nine), and knowing Brown, for long points in the season it'll be cut down to maybe 8, or less allowing for the starters to get injured.

Sad thing is guys like, Brown, Salmons, Clancy, Holcomb all would probably give a boost off the bench, but they won't use them. Just like they refused to bring in Raja Bell to guard Paul Pierce in the series against Boston, sometimes they take inexperience as a weakness, when in many cases it's a strength.. having a young player out there eager to make the big play.

Unless something drastic happens.. we'll be repeating an early exit in the playoffs. Since all we did was replace Bell (Buckner), and McKey (Williams).

We need a legitimate post up player, but we don't have that, and maybe if we're smart and don't trade DC, we can wait until his contract comes off the books, as well as Matt Harpring so we can throw money out there for someone in the 2003 market.

-Tim


----------

